# Gabriele Corsi fuori da Reazione a Catena, al suo posto Liorni



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2019)

Nonostante il grande successo dell'ultima edizione che ha riscosso il record assoluto di ascolti nella storia del programma (3.818.000 spettatori pari al 25,70%), *Gabriele Corsi*, come scritto dal sito TvZoom, *non sarà confermato* alla guida di *Reazione a Catena*, il quiz estivo di Rai 1 ed in partenza a giugno.

Al suo posto, arriverà *Marco Liorni*, ex conduttore de La Vita in Diretta ed attuale padrone del sabato pomeriggio della prima rete con "Italia Sì". A favorire l'ingresso di Liorni nel programma, la sua grande intesa con il leader della Lega e ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini e la direttrice di Rai 1 Teresa De Santis la cui nomina in tale ruolo è avvenuta sotto l'attuale governo gialloverde.

Marco Liorni era già vicinissimo alla conduzione del game show lo scorso anno e molte testate, la stessa TvZoom prima di tutte, avevano già dato per fatta la cosa, dopodiché, per motivi non del tutto chiari, il suo posto è stato soffiato all'ultimo momento dal membro del "Trio Medusa", il quale adesso rischia di diventare il conduttore meno longevo del game show (solo un edizione all'attivo), nonché quello che ha fatto più ascolti di tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il grande successo dell'ultima edizione che ha riscosso il record assoluto di ascolti nella storia del programma (3.818.000 spettatori pari al 25,70%), *Gabriele Corsi*, come scritto dal sito TvZoom, *non sarà confermato* alla guida di *Reazione a Catena*, il quiz estivo di Rai 1 ed in partenza a giugno.
> 
> Al suo posto, arriverà *Marco Liorni*, ex conduttore de La Vita in Diretta ed attuale padrone del sabato pomeriggio della prima rete con "Italia Sì". A favorire l'ingresso di Liorni nel programma, la sua grande intesa con il leader della Lega e ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini e la direttrice di Rai 1 Teresa De Santis la cui nomina in tale ruolo è avvenuta sotto l'attuale governo gialloverde.
> 
> Marco Liorni era già vicinissimo alla conduzione del game show lo scorso anno e molte testate, la stessa TvZoom prima di tutte, avevano già dato per fatta la cosa, dopodiché, per motivi non del tutto chiari, il suo posto è stato soffiato all'ultimo momento dal membro del "Trio Medusa", il quale adesso rischia di diventare il conduttore meno longevo del game show (solo un edizione all'attivo), nonché quello che ha fatto più ascolti di tutti.


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il grande successo dell'ultima edizione che ha riscosso il record assoluto di ascolti nella storia del programma (3.818.000 spettatori pari al 25,70%), *Gabriele Corsi*, come scritto dal sito TvZoom, *non sarà confermato* alla guida di *Reazione a Catena*, il quiz estivo di Rai 1 ed in partenza a giugno.
> 
> Al suo posto, arriverà *Marco Liorni*, ex conduttore de La Vita in Diretta ed attuale padrone del sabato pomeriggio della prima rete con "Italia Sì". A favorire l'ingresso di Liorni nel programma, la sua grande intesa con il leader della Lega e ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini e la direttrice di Rai 1 Teresa De Santis la cui nomina in tale ruolo è avvenuta sotto l'attuale governo gialloverde.
> 
> Marco Liorni era già vicinissimo alla conduzione del game show lo scorso anno e molte testate, la stessa TvZoom prima di tutte, avevano già dato per fatta la cosa, dopodiché, per motivi non del tutto chiari, il suo posto è stato soffiato all'ultimo momento dal membro del "Trio Medusa", il quale adesso rischia di diventare il conduttore meno longevo del game show (solo un edizione all'attivo), nonché quello che ha fatto più ascolti di tutti.



Chiudere il programma che fa schifo no eh?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiudere il programma che fa schifo no eh?


Con gli introiti che porta sarebbe una follia. A volte fa pure il 30% complice il fatto che da anni va senza concorrenza.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiudere il programma che fa schifo no eh?



ma fa schifo cosa.
in estate lo guardo molto volentieri.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2019)

È uno dei quiz più belli. Gabriele Corsi ha fatto bene, perché sostituirlo?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È uno dei quiz più belli. Gabriele Corsi ha fatto bene, perché sostituirlo?


Vicino alla sinistra, infatti fu Orfeo quando era DG ad insistere per lui togliendo di fatto la conduzione a Liorni che era dato per fatto. A sto punto, rischia pure Insinna a L'eredità secondo me.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vicino alla sinistra, infatti fu Orfeo quando era DG ad insistere per lui togliendo di fatto la conduzione a Liorni che era dato per fatto. A sto punto, rischia pure Insinna a L'eredità secondo me.


Proprio ieri ho letto di Insinna a rischio


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È uno dei quiz più belli. Gabriele Corsi ha fatto bene, perché sostituirlo?



Anche per me è uno dei pochi quiz decenti ed il conduttore non ha mai sottinteso alcuna preferenza politica, semplicemente faceva bene il lavoro per cui era pagato.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2019)

Mi ricordo che Corsi, nel 2015, sul suo blog sul Fatto Quotidiano, fece due articoli durissimi contro Salvini. Chi è interessato, cerchi su Google "Migranti e politici: l’inalienabile diritto a sparare ‘ca...e pazzesche’" e "Caro Matteo Salvini della 'Lega' " (questi i nomi degli articoli) e li trovate. 

Quindi certamente non è visto di buon occhio dal leader della Lega. Pure per questo, secondo me, lo hanno fatto fuori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

ceh tristezza quando la politica entra in queste faccende. gli stessi conduttori sono colpevoli, perchè non dovrebbero schierarsi, ma solo fare il proprio lavoro.

è che se non si schierano il lavoro manco lo ottengono. e si prostituiscono.

che sistema triste


----------

